# UGA ducks unlimited spring banquet



## vtdawg09 (Apr 7, 2010)

We are having the annual  UGA spring banquet for ducks unlimited. It is a week from today on the 14th. If you would like tickets to the banquet contact me at 706-296-1258 or post a reply on here thanks!


----------



## GTN (Apr 8, 2010)

Where is it at? What time?


----------



## CassGA (Apr 8, 2010)

GTN said:


> Where is it at? What time?



x 2


----------



## Boneskull (Apr 9, 2010)

Just in from theDucks Unlimited Banquet in Macon, GA tonight. Had a GREAT Time! Won 2 Shotguns, a Gerber Knife, a hat and camo tee shirt and a Fold out chair.
Sticky Fingers did the food and it was Great. Had BBQ Ribs, Chicken, Green Beans, Rice, Peach Cobbler and Bananna Pudding.
Also had a Bottomless cup filled with Crown all night. I did have a designated Driver though.
The Shotguns were the Remington 887-3.5" NITRO Mag and a Stoeger Condor 12 GA Over and Under.
My 15 year old son is on the Monroe County 4-H Shotgun Team and will get ALOT Of use out of that Stoeger O/U shotgun.

Thanks to the Guys in Macon for a GREAT Banquet!

I will try and make this one too.
Bone


----------



## vtdawg09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok fellows, The event is at Flinchum's in Whitehall Forest, which is on S Milledge. Its 6:30-10:30. We are having BBQ and some other stuff as well as beer!! Its $35 for a single or $50 for a couple. With the purchase of a ticket you get a DU Membership. if you have more questions talk to me or email ugaducksunlimited@gmail.com
Hopefully we will see yall there. It should be fun


----------



## vtdawg09 (Apr 12, 2010)

yall should come on out it will be fun


----------



## Skyjacker (Apr 13, 2010)

I got a call you can auction off there.  Its really ducky.  It can produce all the mallard hen quacks, it sounds like a teal, and I can make it do a wood duck whine.  Its called the triple option and when you blow it, the ducks will literally die at your feet, so you can leave your Dawg at home.


----------



## vietboy1st (Apr 13, 2010)

asian people loves toe at em. XD


----------



## vtdawg09 (Apr 15, 2010)

I believe that duck call would be displayed at the bottom of the trash...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 16, 2010)

vtdawg09 said:


> I believe that duck call would be displayed at the bottom of the trash...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 16, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


>



Do you not see what is engraved on the call?


I mean, I know you're not from around here and all that BUT ---


----------



## vtdawg09 (Apr 17, 2010)

i could poop put something better than that


----------



## Skyjacker (Apr 19, 2010)

vtdawg09 said:


> i could poop put something better than that






What?  I figured a Hokie and a Dawg fan would love that call.  Especially since the banquet is in Athens.  Should be a hot item.


----------

